# Pigeon City



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

I am fairly new in London-UK, hopefully will leave soon. Everyday I feed pigeons at my work place in the City I dont think I can spot one with all his toes.

I made a trip back home last week, here are some therapeutic pictures. Pigeons there are not considered a pest, nobody shoots them, there are no strings. 

The loner in the first picture has some coordination problems (he would pick one seed out of ten tries), still he is very alert, persistent and funny. Obviously he has survived well whatever sickness he had.

These pictures are for all humans who, like me, are tired of so many injured animals, tired with the RCPSA "kill on sight" general policy. Tired is one word, enraged is more appropiate.

There still are places on Earth where birds just live their lives...


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*And some more pictures...*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wow......lots of pigeons. I don't have any flocks near me. Wish I did.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where is home to you? Many of us may want to move there.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

city is Iasi, Romania. I counted arround 1000 pigeons in that square at noon. Quite a sight when they all take off


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

So many??? How lovely...
Wish i could live in ur city.:-(


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad you are still visiting this forum, overmarco.

1000 pigeons! The biggest flock I have seen in our city is about 200 strong and instead of admiring them as they do their fly-by, people complain. 

Some of us carry what I refer to as a "foot repair kit", and remove the thread that causes the damage to feet when we can. This is a link to a thread that I wrote on another forum, which shows what can be achieved when the thread is removed early enough and what the outcome can be when it is left:

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-and-dove-illnesses-injuries-their-symptoms-and-treatment-f11/feet-string-and-thread-injuries-t146.htm#765


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

the pigeon has a unique beauty and dignity despite what humans do to them,they are faithful,humble little birds,,i wish i could visit your city


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That must be an amazing site.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful images 'marco, thanks for sharing ....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing these beautiful pictures, Iasi must be a lovely place. The pigeon in the first picture is likely a PMV survivor. It affects their coordination to varying degrees.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Feefo said:


> I am glad you are still visiting this forum, overmarco.
> 
> 1000 pigeons! The biggest flock I have seen in our city is about 200 strong and instead of admiring them as they do their fly-by, people complain.
> 
> ...


I read this thread. I'm just wondering how you catch such a pigeon so that you can treat the foot.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I'm just wondering how you catch such a pigeon so that you can treat the foot.


I will PM you. This isn't something I like to discuss on a forum that may have pigeon hating visitors.


----------

